# Kidney Disease



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Okay... I was just informed by my vet that little Cyder, my Brittany, is borderline with Kidney Disease.

I will be talking with the Vet later today but wanted to know if anyone here has had to deal with this before and what your treatment plans were.

The Vet seems pretty confident that a prescription diet will take care of it. Would anyone know what exactly is the "prescription" part of the food? Is there medication in it?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Hope things work out for you. We had a 2 year old die of kidney desease. We decided to put it down because he was in a lot of pain and crying all the time.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

She will be fine.

I dont remember the substance they were testing for but a normal level is 0.5-1.2 with a reading of 10 being dead. Her reading was a 1.5 so she is just barely out of the healthy range. The Vet seems to think it was her diet. Her kidneys are not processing all the protein. Hence the prescription diet. It only has as much protein as she needs. We will have her tested again in about a month and go from there.


----------

